# Western U.S. reviews for September



## JeffV (Sep 3, 2005)

Channel Island Shores 
Marriott Desert Springs Villas
Sheraton's Mountain Vista
Links to reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Sep 12, 2005)

*Latest postings*

Sunterra Resorts - Sedona Summit Resort
Westin Kierland Villas
Embassy Vac. Resort
Inn at the Opera
Mountain Retreat
Tahoe Seasons Resorts
Grand Timber Lodge
Rams Horn Village
Ridge Tahoe
WorldMark at Gleneden
Links to reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Sep 17, 2005)

*9/17 postings*

Westin Kierland Villas
Coronado Beach Resort
Marriott's Timber Lodge
Worldmark Windsor
Aspen Town Homes
Marriott's Mountainside
Links to reviews can be found HERE


----------

